# Humic acid and Air 8 in December? Central IL



## ILCornFarmer (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello, new member here. Looking to get my yard in as best shape as possible come summer. It is one of if not the best looking yard in the neighborhood, but the backyard is a struggle.

Background on yard - Backyard is the biggest problem.... sticky clay soils do not allow water to drain very well at all, have addressed the worst of this by installing a tile, some catch basins in the low spots and a few french drains under the soil. Standing water issue is pretty well solved. But the yard is always still soggy after a rain. I was hoping that humic acid would help with this Current fert has been a healthy dose of NPK, and 2 or 3 apps of milorganite throughout the season.

Would it be a waste of product to apply Humic Acid (granular The Andersons Humic DG) this time of year? The ground is not frozen, nor will it be for the next couple weeks. I also drank the koolaide and bought some NEXT products and am hoping that the Air 8 will help with my issue... wanting to apply it as well. My thoughts are since the ground is not frozen any soil applied products should get into the ground, and over the next couple weeks help a little?!?!

Basically I just want to give my self the best opportunity of having a very enjoyable backyard come early summer and the rest of the season. Any headstart would be very welcome... Just had a vinyl fence installed in the backyard and I will be seeding this spring as well...

Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Are you trying to use the grass right after it rains? I would imagine the best way to solve that would be sand and next would be to cut low so KBG can form a mat and cover any exposed dirt.

As for air8 and drainage, I've had great results. It doesn't last though so I apply 2-3 times a year during the wet seasons.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> As for air8 and drainage, I've had great results. It doesn't last though...


I believe this is why they recommend using RGS in combo with Air8. Kelp to encourage the roots to expand into the "loosened" soil with the hope of increasing the OM (root cycling) and decreasing compaction.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had a similar line of questions - with humics and bio solids, much of the focus seems to be on strengthening the soil. With some of that being a focus on "feeding" the microbes within the soil. 
Guess my question is when (or at what temperature) do the microbes become less active (or inactive) during cool season winter months?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

KevC said:


> I have had a similar line of questions - with humics and bio solids, much of the focus seems to be on strengthening the soil. With some of that being a focus on "feeding" the microbes within the soil.
> Guess my question is when (or at what temperature) do the microbes become less active (or inactive) during cool season winter months?


Based on this OSU article, microbial populations double every 10 degree change in temperature.  I would guess the best approach from a cost perspective is to wait until temperatures are higher to apply products reliant on microbial activity.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks @adgattoni - that article is vey in depth, will need to read that through again to absorb even more once my brain recovers.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Biosolids just basically sit around waiting. Not sure about humics.


----------

